# ma chemise blanche et noire à petits cubes



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

J'entends dans une chanson de Dorothée, "et mes chaussettes rouge et jaune à petits pois "
Est-ce que je peux dire ma chemise blanche et noire à petites cubes !? si cette dernière ressemble à celle-ci
Ma construction marche aussi ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

En l'occurrence, je dirais plutôt _à petits cubes noirs et blancs_, au vu de l'image.
(Je remarque avec plaisir que vous n'avez pas mis de s à _rouge et jaune_. Ce serait un faute, que beaucoup de Français feraient, je crois.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Comtois said:


> En l'occurrence, je dirais plutôt _à petits cubes noirs et blancs_, au vu de l'image.


Euh, non. Selon l'image, il n'y a que des cubes noirs…

Je dirais donc plutôt : _ma chemise blanche à cubes noirs_.

Mais la suggestion d'Iman est très bien  (mis à part le fait que _cube_ est masculin).


----------



## Comtois

En effet, Maître Capello. Mais l'image n'était pas la même quand j'ai rédigé mon message.
Ici, il faudrait donc bien dire _ma chemise blanche à cubes noirs_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah, je comprends mieux ! 



Comtois said:


> (Je remarque avec plaisir que vous n'avez pas mis de s à _rouge et jaune_. Ce serait un faute, que beaucoup de Français feraient, je crois.)


Il se trouve que les deux accords sont possibles dans ce cas. Ce ne serait donc pas une faute d'écrire _rouges et jaunes_. L'accord est d'ailleurs particulièrement fréquent lorsqu'il est audible au féminin comme dans l'exemple d'Iman :

_ma chemise *blanc et noir* à petits cubes_
_ma chemise *blanche et noire* à petits cubes_


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci mille fois à tous les deux !


Comtois said:


> En effet, Maître Capello. Mais l'image n'était pas la même quand j'ai rédigé mon message.



Oui, Comtois a tout à fait raison, j'avais mal choisi ma photo, du coup je l'ai changée. Voici l'image précédente. 
Donc, excusez-moi Comtois.


----------



## Comtois

Pas faux (je n'y avais pas pensé).
Mais, comme le féminin de rouge et de jaune ne se distingue pas du masculin, Iman a bien fait, me semble-t-il.
Mais sa chemise n'est pas blanche et noire à petits cubes : elle reste blanche à (petits) cubes noirs, comme nous en étions d'accord !
D'ailleurs les petits cubes sont plutôt des carrés (les cubes ne seraient certainement pas très confortables).
(Vous êtes tout excusé, Iman.)


----------



## Philippides

Comtois said:


> D'ailleurs les petits cubes sont plutôt des carrés (les cubes ne seraient certainement pas très confortables).


Effectivement ce sont des carrés. 
Voici une chemise (un T-shirt en fait) à cubes. Ça fait plus mal aux yeux !


----------



## Comtois

À la réflexion, _ma chemise blanche à petits *carrés* noirs_ n'est peut-être pas la bonne formule.
En effet on parle généralement de chemise à _carreaux_, pas à _carrés_.
Mais d'autre part _carreaux_ évoque _carrelage_, où les carreaux, comme dans la chemise de Philipides (qui est en effet très inconfortable pour les yeux), sont contigus. Ici, ils ne le sont pas.
Me voilà plongé dans une affreuse incertitude. Quelqu'un va-t-il m'en tirer ?


----------



## Marie3933

Pour les imprimés textiles, on parle normalement de _(tissu) à pois, à fleurs, à carreaux, à lignes_ ou _à dessins_.

Edit : Et dans ce domaine, _à carreaux_ n'évoque pas plus un "carrelage" que _à fleurs_ n'évoque un jardin .


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je rejoins Comtois. _Carré _me paraît plus approprié ici.
_à carreaux _me fait bien penser à des carrés juxtaposés.


----------



## Comtois

Marie3933 said:


> Pour les imprimés textiles, on parle normalement de _(tissu) à pois, à fleurs, à carreaux, à lignes_ ou _à dessins_.
> 
> Edit : Et dans ce domaine, _à carreaux_ n'évoque pas plus un "carrelage" que _à fleurs_ n'évoque un jardin .



En effet *carrelage *n'était pas le mot juste : j'aurais dû parler de _quadrillage_.
Donc, ici, on peut parler d'une chemise à carreaux ?
(Il aura fallu que je m'inscrive ici pour en arriver à parler chiffons !)
(Edit est une excellente _reason _pour éditer !)


----------



## Marie3933

atcheque said:


> _Carré _me paraît plus approprié ici. _à carreaux _me fait bien penser à des carrés juxtaposés.


Je vois la nuance que tu veux introduire, bien que, si tu fais une recherche "tissu à carrés" sur Google, il te renvoie directement à "tissu à carreaux". Mais pourquoi pas, finalement ?
Puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'une expression lexicalisée, doit-on dire "ma chemise blanche *à* petits carrés noirs" ou "ma chemise blanche *avec* des petits carrés noirs" ? "Mon pyjama *à* petits nounours" ou "mon pyjama *avec* des petits nounours" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comtois said:


> D'ailleurs les petits cubes sont plutôt des carrés


Effectivement, j'avais mal regardé l'image et pris l'ombre des carrés  pour des faces de cube… Cela dit, il pourrait très bien s'agir de cubes  vus de face !  (Oui, je sais, je suis d'une parfaite mauvaise foi. )

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme il ne s'agit pas d'un pavage (les carrés ne sont pas contigus), je ne parlerais certainement pas de _carreaux_ mais bien de _carrés_.

Donc : _ma chemise blanche à carrés noirs_.


----------



## Comtois

On dirait que la balance penche du côté des carrés. Les carreaux n'ont plus qu'à se tenir à carreau !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci à tous !


Maître Capello said:


> Donc : _ma chemise blanche à carrés noirs_.


Ainsi, la chanteuse pourrait également dire : mes chaussettes rouge à (petits) pois jaune, pas vrai ?

Une autre question svp :
Puis-je dire : _ma chemise blanche à petits carrés noirs_ ,comme le fait Dorothée dans sa chanson ? je veux utiliser "petits" dans ma phrase à tout prix.


----------



## Comtois

Je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord : _ma chemise blanche à petits carrés noirs_ va très bien.


Dans _mes chaussettes rouge*s* à petits pois jaune*s*_, il faut les s, cette fois !
Mais je ne serais pas étonné que votre première version soit la bonne (_rouge et jaune à petits pois_), parce qu'il me paraît probable qu'elle est un clin d'œil à une chanson du début des années 60, chantée par Dalida, où il était question d'_un bikini rouge et jaune à petits pois_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

merci beaucoup Comtois.
Tout est clair maintenant !


----------

